# canadian string builders?



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mean Moose

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## greybeard (Dec 26, 2006)

Chris at Antler River Archery is very good. They will ship.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Mean Moose Archery Kristeen builds quality strings and ships anywhere. Located in Port Hope.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Mean Moose


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Worlds Best Strings http://worldsbeststrings.com


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Fire wire. Make great strings.


----------



## danhasabow (Oct 22, 2018)

How does mean moose compare to winners choice?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

danhasabow said:


> How does mean moose compare to winners choice?


Much better in price and probably as good or better . With todays materials and equipment to build strings, as long as they are built properly any makers can put together a quality string.
Now with Mean Moose's customer service which is second to none so in my opinion makes them one of the best.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

http://www.ballisticbowstrings.com/


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

You can use Facebook to Message the BallisticBowstrings.com
They're located in Angus, Ontario


----------



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

Mean Moose is the way to go


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Like I said..go Ballistic

http://www.ballisticbowstrings.com/


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Top line builder in Sask
Worlds best strings
solid !!


----------



## cocote (Jan 20, 2016)

Scorpion string si Canadian made


----------



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

The Meanmoose set I just ordered will be in BCY X99


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

My friends and I have been using worlds best strings from Saskatchewan for years now. Al does make excellent strings and his turn around from the time you order to when the arrive is usually within two weeks.


----------



## Denis V (Jul 26, 2018)

I had a scorpion string on my bow once
Very expensive and the serving are crap


----------



## dutchy_919 (Mar 27, 2019)

mean moose in port hope makes some quality strings and are a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

2nd vote for Fire Wire in Ontario


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

When talking about strings does anyone make replacement cable like those found on 1980's compound bows?


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

A little late. But I ordered a string from Scorpion strings and had at my door in three days. Thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Springer325 (Oct 1, 2019)

Mean moose got a lot of votes


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Ever thought about building your own I make 4 post string jigs


----------



## sbing (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,

Is there strings builder that use Bloodline strings in Canada?

Thank you


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Alan Andreas at worldsbeststrings.com,excellent build and quality that lasts,I had a set on my 2006 switchback xt for 9 hunting seasons ,only changed them out because of the amount of time hey we're on there,I kept them waxed and they still looked decent after all that time.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Alan Andreas at worldsbeststrings.com,excellent build and quality that lasts,I had a set on my 2006 switchback xt for 9 hunting seasons ,only changed them out because of the amount of time hey we're on there,I kept them waxed and they still looked decent after all that time.


Sadly, Al passed away a few weeks ago. His wife broke the news to me the day after I had put in an order. Barn doesn't know how to make strings, so I think World's Best has closed up shop.


----------

